# Mac and Apple



## Sikes99 (Oct 21, 2009)

Can you tell me the difference between an apple and a mac, or are terms interchangeable?
 Thanks. 

george


----------



## sgould (Oct 21, 2009)

Apple is the company.  They make Apple Macintosh computers.  Now abbreviated to Mac, MacBook, iMac etc.

And iPods and lots of other things.


----------



## Greg_Reez (Oct 21, 2009)

Apple is the name of the corporation, Mac is the line of computers and laptops (short for Macintosh). People who don't know any better sometimes use the terms interchangeably.


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 21, 2009)

Apple is the name of the company (Apple, Inc.), which has been around about 35 years. Their first product was the Apple Computer (the Apple 1)
About 10 years later, Apple introduced the Macintosh computer, which was originally a small beige all-in-one box, with a mono 9-inch screen.
They've kept that Macintosh name, or Mac. 
The term Apple could refer to any product sold with Apple's name on it. 
Mac or Macintosh really only refers to products sold with that name, including computers, and operating system. (Mac OS X, or Power Mac G4, etc)

Of course, you may be asking for the difference between a baked apple, and mac 'n cheese. Well, that's not interchangeable either!


----------



## Sikes99 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification; until now everyone that I have posed that question to has always left me scratching my head instead.

Thanks again.

george


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 14, 2009)

Sikes99 said:


> Thanks for the clarification; until now everyone that I have posed that question to has always left me scratching my head instead.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> george



Plus correct people the differences between a Mac (short for Macintosh) and a MAC (Media Access Control address). Trolls never get that one right and look like fools!


----------



## ora (Nov 14, 2009)

Apple is a kind of fruit, a round thing with pips, makes nice juice and pies.

A Mac is an unfashionable plastic thing you wear to keep the rain off.


----------



## icemanjc (Nov 14, 2009)

ora said:


> A Mac is an unfashionable plastic thing you wear to keep the rain off.



Never heard that one before?


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 14, 2009)

ora said:


> A Mac is an unfashionable plastic thing you wear to keep the rain off.



I thought you should have brought up MackTrucks .


----------



## Sikes99 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for, anyway, for trying to be funny.


----------

